
Ask HN: Stealth startups? - d4l3k
I was just browsing the Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2016) thread and I noticed that there&#x27;s a bunch of &quot;stealth&quot; startups. Has anyone had any experience with a stealth startup?<p>Seems like a huge gamble for a prospective employee.
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I've had recruiters contact me about "opportunities" for various stealth
startups and they give off the impression it's so damn cool that it's stealth.
However I agree, sounds like quite the gamble. Interested in responses for
anyone who's actually done this.

